# My espresso shot this morning, 1080p video included.



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm relatively new to brewing pimping coffee, but this is today's espresso shot.

What say yee?

[video=youtube;lhGI-7Ilbsc]






The hardware is:

Gaggia classic with happydonkey bottomless portafilter and a VST 15g basket.

The coffee is square mile's musasa rushashi ground in an Iberital MC2.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;lhGI-7Ilbsc]


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't embed this clip to save my life, any tips?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Done. You just go to the Youtube page for the vid and copy the URL, then click the Insert Video icon here, and paste it into the box.


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

There we go. It wasn't accepting the shortened "youtu.be" link for some reason!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I would potentially have no problem with that shot







34 seconds is longer than I personally tend to run them but it all comes down to how it tastes. With bottomless portafilters I think there's a temptation to seek a really slow start to the extraction to make it look good... just be careful not to let that come before taste. Looks good! Not any significant spritzing/weak areas in my view.


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I would adjust it to be somewhat finer for the next one. It had no hints of bitterness to it what so ever though, so I think it went fine all things considered.

It's amazing just how sensitive the setup is to the slightest change of beans.

I have a darker roast "mocha" bean type from Happydonkey to which I need to adjust the iberital roughly eight entire revolutions of the fineness knob to grind.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Your pump is much much louder than mine.

Nice video, but how did it taste?


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Your pump is much much louder than mine.
> 
> Nice video, but how did it taste?


It tasted fantastic. Not bitter at all. Consistent with the other shots from this coffee type.

I would describe it as rather earthy(but in a light-ish way), nutty but with some tones of fruit too. Solid body without being syrupy. I haven't described much coffee taste before, but I hope that gives a hint.


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a question, I figured I could just ask it here rather than make another thread.

When the coffee machine is not in use, are you supposed to have the portafilter mounted in the machine? I read something about if you keep it detatched from the machine it may lead to a quicker gasket problem as it would dry faster.

I have kept my portafilter off the machine for the most part, so I'm curious to hear if there's actually anything to this.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If you are planning to use it again soon-ish, keep it attached, with a used puck in. That keeps the group head temperature up where it needs to be.

BUT if it's going to be a few hours before you use it again, I'd still keep the pf attached, but without the puck in, to avoid 'soiling' the group area with old and rancid coffee.


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the feedback. So basically there is some reason to this drying of the gasket comment?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not in my opinion.


----------

